
MainStreet launches, helps startups claim $10,000s in government tax credits - mslipper
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/15/free-money-for-startups-its-possible-with-mainstreets-platform-for-economic-development-incentives/
======
staticautomatic
Correction: The founder is Matthew Lesko.

------
jamoses92
More info here: mainstreet.us

